# problem with poudriere and the poudriere website



## rainer_d (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi,

I have a problem actually running builds with poudriere.
I wanted to raise a ticket on the website, but get a 500 code each time...

I use 2.0.1

I tried to install and use poudriere according to this site and Beat's tutorial (http://www.chruetertee.ch/blog/archive/2012/05/05/pkgng-pakete-mit-poudriere-bauen.html)

Here are my config-files:

```
f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509# grep -v ^# /usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf | grep -v ^$
ZPOOL=datapool
FTPHOST=ftp.ch.freebsd.org
FREEBSD_HOST=http://ftp.ch.freebsd.org/
RESOLV_CONF=/etc/resolv.conf
BASEFS=/usr/local/poudriere
USE_PORTLINT=no
USE_TMPFS=yes
DISTFILES_CACHE=/usr/ports/distfiles
CSUP_HOST=localhost
CHECK_CHANGED_OPTIONS=yes
PKG_REPO_SIGNING_KEY=/etc/ssl/keys/repo.bla.ch.key
CCACHE_DIR=/data/cache/ccache

f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509# cat /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf 
WITH_CCACHE_BUILD=yes
USE_LOCAL_MK=yes
```

I've create a jail:
`# poudriere jail -c -j 90amd64 -v 9.0-RELEASE -a amd64`


I've created a portstree:
`# poudriere ports -c -p "current" -f datapool`

But when I try to run a build:
`# poudriere bulk -f portlist-current-php53-mysql55 -j 90amd64 -p current`

I just get an an error:

```
mount: /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/usr/ports/distfiles: No such file or directory
```
I've modified the scripts so they run with -x:

```
+ set -e
+ realpath /usr/local/share/poudriere/bulk.sh
+ SCRIPTPATH=/usr/local/share/poudriere/bulk.sh
+ dirname /usr/local/share/poudriere/bulk.sh
+ SCRIPTPREFIX=/usr/local/share/poudriere
+ PTNAME=default
+ SKIPSANITY=0
+ CLEAN=0
+ . /usr/local/share/poudriere/common.sh
+ NS=poudriere
+ sysctl -n kern.features.inet
+ sysctl -n kern.features.inet6
+ IPS=11
+ RESOLV_CONF=''
+ STATUS=0
+ test -f /usr/local/share/poudriere/../../etc/poudriere.conf
+ . /usr/local/share/poudriere/../../etc/poudriere.conf
+ ZPOOL=datapool
+ FTPHOST=ftp.ch.freebsd.org
+ FREEBSD_HOST=http://ftp.ch.freebsd.org/
+ RESOLV_CONF=/etc/resolv.conf
+ BASEFS=/usr/local/poudriere
+ USE_PORTLINT=no
+ USE_TMPFS=yes
+ DISTFILES_CACHE=/usr/ports/distfiles
+ CSUP_HOST=localhost
+ CHECK_CHANGED_OPTIONS=yes
+ PKG_REPO_SIGNING_KEY=/etc/ssl/keys/repo.everyware.ch.key
+ CCACHE_DIR=/data/cache/ccache
+ test -z datapool
+ [ -z /usr/local/poudriere ]
+ trap sig_handler SIGINT SIGTERM SIGKILL EXIT
+ zpool list datapool
+ zpool list -H -oversion datapool
+ ZVERSION=28
+ [ 28 = - ]
+ get_data_dir
+ local data
+ [ -n '' ]
+ zfs list -rt filesystem -H -o poudriere:type,mountpoint datapool/poudriere
+ awk '$1 == "data" { print $2 }'
+ head -n 1
+ data=/usr/local/poudriere/data
+ [ -n /usr/local/poudriere/data ]
+ echo /usr/local/poudriere/data
+ return
+ POUDRIERE_DATA=/usr/local/poudriere/data
+ : /usr/local/poudriere/data/cron
+ : svn.FreeBSD.org
+ : git://git.freebsd.org/freebsd-ports.git
+ : [url]http://ftp.ch.freebsd.org/[/url]
+ sysctl -n hw.ncpu
+ PARALLEL_JOBS=1
+ getopts f:j:J:cn:p:tsw FLAG
+ LISTPKGS=portlist-current-php53-mysql55
+ getopts f:j:J:cn:p:tsw FLAG
+ jail_exists 90amd64
+ [ 1 -ne 1 ]
+ awk -v n=90amd64 'BEGIN { ret = 1 } $1 == "rootfs" && $2 == n { ret = 0; } END { exit ret }'
+ zfs list -rt filesystem -H -o poudriere:type,poudriere:name datapool/poudriere
+ return 0
+ JAILNAME=90amd64
+ getopts f:j:J:cn:p:tsw FLAG
+ PTNAME=current
+ getopts f:j:J:cn:p:tsw FLAG
+ test -z portlist-current-php53-mysql55
+ test -f portlist-current-php53-mysql55
+ export SKIPSANITY
+ STATUS=0
+ test -z 90amd64
+ PKGDIR=/usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/90amd64-current
+ [ 0 -eq 1 ]
+ jail_get_fs 90amd64
+ [ 1 -ne 1 ]
+ zfs list -rt filesystem -H -s name -o poudriere:type,poudriere:name,name datapool/poudriere
+ awk -v n=90amd64 '$1 == "rootfs" && $2 == n { print $3 }'
+ head -1
+ JAILFS=datapool/poudriere/jails/90amd64
+ jail_get_base 90amd64
+ [ 1 -ne 1 ]
+ zfs list -rt filesystem -H -o poudriere:type,poudriere:name,mountpoint datapool/poudriere
+ awk -v n=90amd64 '$1 == "rootfs" && $2 == n  { print $3 }'
+ JAILMNT=/usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64
+ export POUDRIERE_BUILD_TYPE=bulk
+ jail_start
+ [ 0 -ne 0 ]
+ local 'NEEDFS=linprocfs linsysfs nullfs procfs'
+ [ -n yes ]
+ NEEDFS='linprocfs linsysfs nullfs procfs tmpfs'
+ lsvfs linprocfs
+ lsvfs linsysfs
+ lsvfs nullfs
+ lsvfs procfs
+ lsvfs tmpfs
+ sysctl -n compat.linux.osrelease
+ jail_exists 90amd64
+ [ 1 -ne 1 ]
+ zfs list -rt filesystem -H -o poudriere:type,poudriere:name datapool/poudriere
+ awk -v n=90amd64 'BEGIN { ret = 1 } $1 == "rootfs" && $2 == n { ret = 0; } END { exit ret }'
+ return 0
+ jail_runs
+ [ 0 -ne 0 ]
+ jls -qj 90amd64 name
+ return 1
+ zset status start:
+ [ 2 -ne 2 ]
+ zfs set poudriere:status=start: datapool/poudriere/jails/90amd64
+ zfs destroy -r datapool/poudriere/jails/90amd64/build
+ :
+ zfs rollback -R datapool/poudriere/jails/90amd64@clean
+ msg 'Mounting system devices for 90amd64'
+ echo '====>> Mounting system devices for 90amd64'
====>> Mounting system devices for 90amd64
+ do_jail_mounts 1
+ [ 1 -ne 1 ]
+ local should_mkdir=1
+ [ 1 -eq 1 ]
+ mkdir -p /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/proc
+ mkdir -p /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/compat/linux/proc
+ mkdir -p /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/compat/linux/sys
+ mount -t devfs devfs /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/dev
+ mount -t procfs proc /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/proc
+ mount -t linprocfs linprocfs /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/compat/linux/proc
+ mount -t linsysfs linsysfs /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/compat/linux/sys
+ test -n /etc/resolv.conf
+ cp -v /etc/resolv.conf /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/etc/
/etc/resolv.conf -> /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/etc/resolv.conf
+ msg 'Starting jail 90amd64'
+ echo '====>> Starting jail 90amd64'
====>> Starting jail 90amd64
+ jrun 0
+ [ 1 -ne 1 ]
+ local network=0
+ local ipargs
+ [ 0 -eq 0 ]
+ ipargs='ip4.addr=127.0.0.1 ip6.addr=::1'
+ jail -c persist name=90amd64 ip4.addr=127.0.0.1 ip6.addr=::1 path=/usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64 host.hostname=90amd64 allow.sysvipc allow.mount allow.socket_af allow.raw_sockets allow.chflags
+ [ 1 -eq 1 ]
+ export STATUS=1
+ prepare_jail
+ export PACKAGE_BUILDING=yes
+ export USER=root
+ port_get_base current
+ [ 1 -ne 1 ]
+ zfs list -rt filesystem -H -o poudriere:type,poudriere:name,mountpoint datapool/poudriere
+ awk -v n=current '$1 == "ports" && $2 == n { print $3 }'
+ PORTSDIR=/ports
+ POUDRIERED=/usr/local/share/poudriere/../../etc/poudriere.d
+ [ -z /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64 ]
+ [ -z /ports ]
+ [ -z /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/90amd64-current ]
+ [ -n '' -a -n yes ]
+ msg 'Mounting ports filesystems for 90amd64'
+ echo '====>> Mounting ports filesystems for 90amd64'
====>> Mounting ports filesystems for 90amd64
+ do_portbuild_mounts 1
+ [ 1 -ne 1 ]
+ local should_mkdir=1
+ [ 1 -eq 1 ]
+ mkdir -p /ports/packages
+ mkdir -p /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/90amd64-current/All
+ [ -n /usr/ports/distfiles -a -d /usr/ports/distfiles ]
+ mkdir -p /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/usr/ports/distfiles
+ [ -n /data/cache/ccache -a -d /data/cache/ccache ]
+ mkdir -p /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/data/cache/ccache
+ msg 'Mounting ccache from /data/cache/ccache'
+ echo '====>> Mounting ccache from /data/cache/ccache'
====>> Mounting ccache from /data/cache/ccache
+ export CCACHE_DIR
+ mount -t nullfs /ports /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/usr/ports
+ mount -t nullfs /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/90amd64-current /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/usr/ports/packages
+ [ -n /usr/ports/distfiles -a -d /usr/ports/distfiles ]
+ mount -t nullfs /usr/ports/distfiles /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/usr/ports/distfiles
mount: /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/usr/ports/distfiles: No such file or directory
+ err 1 'Failed to mount the distfile directory'
+ [ 2 -ne 2 ]
+ [ 1 -eq 1 ]
+ cleanup
+ [ -n '' ]
+ export CLEANING_UP=1
+ [ -z 90amd64 ]
+ log_stop
+ [ -n '' ]
+ [ '/usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/*.pid' = '/usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/*.pid' ]
+ break
+ wait
+ zfs destroy -r datapool/poudriere/jails/90amd64/build
+ :
+ zfs destroy -r datapool/poudriere/jails/90amd64@prepkg
+ :
+ zfs destroy -r datapool/poudriere/jails/90amd64@prebuild
+ :
+ jail_stop
+ [ 0 -ne 0 ]
+ jail_runs
+ [ 0 -ne 0 ]
+ jls -qj 90amd64 name
+ return 0
+ zset status stop:
+ [ 2 -ne 2 ]
+ zfs set poudriere:status=stop: datapool/poudriere/jails/90amd64
+ jail -r 90amd64
+ [ 1 -ne 0 ]
+ jot -w %02d 1
+ jail -r 90amd64-job-01
+ :
+ msg 'Umounting file systems'
+ echo '====>> Umounting file systems'
====>> Umounting file systems
+ mount
+ awk -v mnt=/usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/ 'BEGIN{ gsub(/\//, "\\\/", mnt); } { if ($3 ~ mnt && $1 !~ /\/dev\/md/ ) { print $3 }}'
+ sort -r
+ umount -f /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/usr/ports/packages
+ umount -f /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/usr/ports
+ umount -f /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/proc
+ umount -f /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/dev
+ umount -f /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/compat/linux/sys
+ umount -f /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/compat/linux/proc
+ [ -n '' ]
+ zfs rollback -R datapool/poudriere/jails/90amd64@clean
+ zset status idle:
+ [ 2 -ne 2 ]
+ zfs set poudriere:status=idle: datapool/poudriere/jails/90amd64
+ export STATUS=0
+ echo 'Failed to mount the distfile directory'
Failed to mount the distfile directory
+ [ -n ]
+ 
+ exit 1
+ sig_handler
+ [ -z '' ]
+ export CAUGHT_SIGNAL=1
+ [ 0 -eq 1 ]
+ exit
```
I think it does not "get" the path to my ports - but I can't figure out how to fix that.
Anyone got an idea?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2012)

PORTSDIR is set to /ports/. This should be /usr/ports/.


----------



## rainer_d (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, I haven't set it at all.
I thought it would have to be pointed to the ports-dir I created with poudriere ports.
If I understood the code correctly, it tries to parse out that directory from zfs list output in the "port_get_base" function.

```
zfs list -rt filesystem -H -o poudriere:type,poudriere:name,mountpoint datapool/poudriere | awk -v n=current '$1 == "ports" && $2 == n { print $3 }'
```

That returns an empty line for me.

```
f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509# zfs list
NAME                               USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
datapool                          1017M  48.0G    32K  /datapool
datapool/poudriere                1017M  48.0G    33K  /datapool/poudriere
datapool/poudriere/data             38K  48.0G    38K  /usr/local/poudriere/data
datapool/poudriere/jails          1017M  48.0G    31K  /datapool/poudriere/jails
datapool/poudriere/jails/90amd64  1017M  48.0G  1017M  /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64
datapool/poudriere/ports            31K  48.0G    31K  /datapool/poudriere/ports
```
Should there be a dedicated filesystem for each portstree?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2012)

You should have a ports tree in /usr/ports.


----------



## rainer_d (Sep 7, 2012)

Of course, I do.
How else would I install stuff? ;-)
But it's looking for it in /ports, because it can't parse out the zfs filesystem on which it's on...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2012)

You could try putting your /usr/ports/ on a ZFS filesystem.


----------



## bapt@ (Sep 7, 2012)

You haven't created a ports tree. You should create one (no it cannot use /usr/ports, or not directly, it would needs tweaking)


```
poudriere ports -c
```

should create it using portsnap, if you do prefer svn:


```
poudriere ports -c -m svn
```

etc.

Sure the error message could be better 

Concerning the fossil repository, it is strange it seems to work for all other people.

Weird.


----------



## rainer_d (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi,

I did create a ports-tree (see above).


```
poudriere ports -c -p "current" -f datapool
```

I tried again, it would install into /usr/local/poudriere/ports/current/ports...

But poudriere itself cannot see it:


```
f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509# poudriere ports -l
PORTSTREE            METHOD
```


```
f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509# zfs list
NAME                               USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
datapool                          1017M  48.0G    32K  /datapool
datapool/poudriere                1017M  48.0G    33K  /datapool/poudriere
datapool/poudriere/data             38K  48.0G    38K  /usr/local/poudriere/data
datapool/poudriere/jails          1017M  48.0G    31K  /datapool/poudriere/jails
datapool/poudriere/jails/90amd64  1017M  48.0G  1017M  /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64
datapool/poudriere/ports            31K  48.0G    31K  /datapool/poudriere/ports
```


```
f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509# df -h -t ufs,zfs
Filesystem                          Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/vtbd0p2                        9.9G    4.5G    4.6G    49%    /
/dev/vtbd1p1                         59G    9.9G     44G    18%    /data
/dev/md0                             62M     36k     57M     0%    /tmp
datapool                             48G     32k     48G     0%    /datapool
datapool/poudriere                   48G     33k     48G     0%    /datapool/poudriere
datapool/poudriere/data              48G     38k     48G     0%    /usr/local/poudriere/data
datapool/poudriere/jails             48G     31k     48G     0%    /datapool/poudriere/jails
datapool/poudriere/ports             48G     31k     48G     0%    /datapool/poudriere/ports
datapool/poudriere/jails/90amd64     49G      1G     48G     2%    /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64
```


How is this supposed to work?


----------



## bapt@ (Sep 7, 2012)

Do not specify -f, this is for another purpose, just define ZPOOL=datapool in poudriere.conf
`# poudriere -c -p "current"`

It will create a ports tree named current that *poudriere ports -l* will allow you to see.


----------



## rainer_d (Sep 7, 2012)

Indeed:


```
f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509# poudriere ports -l
PORTSTREE            METHOD    
current              portsnap
```

I'm not sure how the original ports-tree was created. I must have been over-cautious and tried to force the pool.

Then, when I try to do my build again, I'm here:


```
f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509# poudriere bulk -f ~/portlist-current-php53-mysql55 -j 90amd64
====>> Mounting system devices for 90amd64
/etc/resolv.conf -> /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/etc/resolv.conf
====>> Starting jail 90amd64
====>> Mounting ports filesystems for 90amd64
====>> Mounting ccache from /data/cache/ccache
mount: /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/usr/ports/distfiles: No such file or directory
====>> Umounting file systems
Failed to mount the distfile directory
f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509#
```

That use/ports directory is empty...

As per above, I've set


```
DISTFILES_CACHE=/usr/ports/distfiles
```

Oh, I think I remember: I was at this stage before, when I tried to recreate my ports-tree....

Can you say what I'm doing wrong at this stage?

Sorry for seeming so stupid
;-)


----------



## bapt@ (Sep 8, 2012)

This is a real bug 

I'll fix it asap 

to workaround it: 
create a distfiles directory inside the created jail
which should be in ${BASEFS}/ports/current/ports/


----------



## rainer_d (Sep 8, 2012)

Now it's building something ;-)
Merci Beaucoup.

I was hoping to be able to move most of the hosts I have to FreeBSD 9.1 and pkgng sometime after the 9.1 RELEASE.
Previously, I rsynced all packages, the portstree and options to each host, deleted the installed packages and installed the new ones....


----------



## rainer_d (Sep 8, 2012)

OK, so after I while, I get this:


```
(several packages built)
[...]
====>> [01] Starting build of graphics/libwmf
graphics/libwmf-nox11
find: /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/pool: No such file or directory
stat: /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/pool: stat: No such file or directory
[: -eq: unexpected operator
find: /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/pool: No such file or directory
stat: /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/pool: stat: No such file or directory
[: -eq: unexpected operator
```

And then it's in an endless loop.

After CTRL-C'ing it, I can restart the build until it breaks again.

It does seem to have removed the build-related zfs-filesystems for some reason.

It built 300-odd packages before it showed this behavior the first time.

I currently don't have a logfile for libwmf. Either it's skipped that completely or it is going to try to build it at the end (the build is still running, and the KVM this is actually in does not have a lot of resources assigned...)


----------



## bdrewery@ (Sep 8, 2012)

rainer_d said:
			
		

> OK, so after I while, I get this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Note that the origin here has a newline in it. 'graphics/libwmf\ngraphics/libwmf-nox11'. Your selected ports set is pulling in 2 different origins for the same package. Ie., something is depending on graphics/libwmf and something else is depending on graphics/libwmf-nox11, but they can't both be built. Poudriere will detect this in the next release (next few days)



			
				rainer_d said:
			
		

> ```
> find: /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/pool: No such file or directory
> stat: /usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/pool: stat: No such file or directory
> [: -eq: unexpected operator
> ...



This is due to the above problem and will be fixed in the next release as well.


----------



## rainer_d (Sep 9, 2012)

Is there a way to know which port is actually pulling in these?
I have set

```
WITHOUT_X11=yes
WITHOUT_X=yes
```
in 

/usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/90amd64-make.conf

I've also removed the libwmf references in the -f portlist.

Yet, I still get the same error again and again. As you say, something is pulling in both.
But where?


----------



## bdrewery@ (Sep 10, 2012)

rainer_d said:
			
		

> Is there a way to know which port is actually pulling in these?
> 
> Yet, I still get the same error again and again. As you say, something is pulling in both.
> But where?



If you switch over to ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel (to be released tomorrow), you can apply this patch to your /usr/local/share/poudriere/common.sh to have it spit out all of the depends. This should help track it down.

http://dpaste.com/798528/plain/

You may need to apply this one as too, as the devel port is now stopping if it detects this error (this is temporary and will be improved later). This patch will remove that validation:

http://dpaste.com/798724/plain/


----------



## rainer_d (Sep 10, 2012)

This is really weird.

```
f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509# grep wmf bla
====>> graphics/ImageMagick-nox11 depends on graphics/libwmf-nox11
====>> graphics/libwmf-nox11 depends on ports-mgmt/pkg
====>> graphics/libwmf-nox11 depends on print/freetype2
====>> graphics/libwmf-nox11 depends on devel/libtool
====>> graphics/libwmf-nox11 depends on devel/pkgconf
====>> graphics/libwmf-nox11 depends on devel/ccache
====>> graphics/libwmf-nox11 depends on graphics/jpeg
====>> graphics/libwmf-nox11 depends on graphics/png
====>> graphics/libwmf-nox11 depends on print/freetype2
====>> graphics/libwmf-nox11 depends on textproc/libxml2
====>> graphics/libwmf-nox11 depends on devel/pkgconf
====>> graphics/GraphicsMagick13 depends on graphics/libwmf
====>> Error: Duplicated origin for libwmf-nox11-0.2.8.4_7: graphics/libwmf AND graphics/libwmf-nox11
```

However, I believe I have unset the X11 option:

```
f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509# cat /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/options-90amd64/GraphicsMagick13/options
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# Options for GraphicsMagick-nox11-1.3.15_2
_OPTIONS_READ=GraphicsMagick-nox11-1.3.15_2
_FILE_COMPLETE_OPTIONS_LIST= Q8BIT FPX DPS OPENMP SSE X11 TESTS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=Q8BIT
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=FPX
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=DPS
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=OPENMP
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=SSE
OPTIONS_FILE_UNSET+=X11
OPTIONS_FILE_SET+=TESTS
```
Somehow, the "no X11" option is not getting passed along here.
And for some reason, it does work for ImageMagick....


----------



## bdrewery@ (Sep 10, 2012)

The graphics/GraphicsMagick13 is unconditionally depending on graphics/libwmf and never on the -x11 version.


```
LIB_DEPENDS=    freetype:${PORTSDIR}/print/freetype2    \
                png15:${PORTSDIR}/graphics/png          \
                jbig:${PORTSDIR}/graphics/jbigkit       \
                wmflite:${PORTSDIR}/graphics/libwmf     \
                xml2:${PORTSDIR}/textproc/libxml2
```



			
				rainer_d said:
			
		

> ====>> graphics/ImageMagick-nox11 depends on graphics/libwmf-nox11



Switching to avoiding any of the -x11 origins may help avoid this problem. Keep 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_X11=yes
```
 set in your make.conf and it should work out ok.


----------



## rainer_d (Sep 10, 2012)

I've set the relevant options in make.conf (very top of my posting, somewhere).

I've opened a PR for this.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=171516


----------



## bdrewery@ (Sep 10, 2012)

Ah great. Sorry for not noticing. By the way, ports-mgmt/poudriere has been updated now.


----------



## rainer_d (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm sorry for raising this subject again, but after updating poudriere-devel, there seems to be another problem with my installation:
(I've been sitting on this for a while, hoping that it would go away somehow with another update).

(f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509 <etc>) 1 # poudriere jail -l                                                                [23]
JAILNAME             VERSION              ARCH    METHOD  SUCCESS FAILED  IGNORED SKIPPED QUEUED  STATUS

There was a jail, but it can't find it anymore, it seems.
So, I removed the zfs filesystem of it and tried to re-create it again:

(f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509 <etc>) 1 # poudriere jail -c -j 90amd64 -v 9.0-RELEASE -a amd64                             [23]
====>> Creating 90amd64 fs... done
[: : bad number
====>> Fetching base.txz for FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE amd64
fetch: http://ftp.ch.freebsd.org//pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64//base.txz: Not Found
fetch: http://ftp.ch.freebsd.org//pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64//base.txz: Not Found
====>> Extracting base.txz...tar: Error opening archive: Failed to open '/usr/local/poudriere/jails/90amd64/fromftp/base.txz'
====>> Error:  fail
====>> Error while creating jail, cleaning up.
====>> Removing 90amd64 jail...done

I assume it does somehow not recognize the release-tag...

Can you look into this once more?


----------



## zeissoctopus (Sep 30, 2012)

rainer_d said:
			
		

> (f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509 <etc>) 1 # poudriere jail -c -j 90amd64 -v 9.0-RELEASE -a amd64                             [23]
> ====>> Creating 90amd64 fs... done
> [: : bad number
> ====>> Fetching base.txz for FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE amd64
> ...



This is your typo error in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf.
Please correct your *FREEBSD_HOST* value from

```
FREEBSD_HOST=ftp://ftp.ch.FreeBSD.org/
```
 to

```
FREEBSD_HOST=ftp://ftp.ch.FreeBSD.org
```


----------



## bdrewery@ (Sep 30, 2012)

rainer_d said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for raising this subject again, but after updating poudriere-devel, there seems to be another problem with my installation:
> (I've been sitting on this for a while, hoping that it would go away somehow with another update).
> 
> (f2d169d8-20d2-41d4-8e43-8a9fc5a2b509 <etc>) 1 # poudriere jail -l                                                                [23]
> ...



This is a code bug that will be fixed shortly for poudriere-devel.

It's best to report bugs such as this to #pkgng or #poudriere on freenode, or on the official site: http://fossil.etoilebsd.net/poudriere


----------

